# Howdy pardners



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

Howdy pardners. I thought I'd pop in to say hello and introduce myself as a fellow kayak fishing addict. I've been kayak fishing for a couple of years and have been lurking around this site for the past few weeks, brushing up on tips and knowledge in preparation for the Victorian snapper season. The only thing stopping me from posting here earlier was that I previously spent way too much time in the fishnet forums but I think the community here is more my scene so I'll be popping up here a lot more instead.

I recently picked up a new Hobie yak (Sport) and have been having quite a bit of success with it in PPB. Here's a pic of my latest haul, which I managed with a single solitary soft plastic.










More pics to come


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

gday 5th - good to have you one the site. Nice haul there especially on just the one soft plastic...what was it? A snapback? Geez those fins for the hobie are complicated looking devices when you see them like that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

Heya Fivie  welcome to the forum mate!

I was reading one of your posts on Fishnet last night I think mate, great series of pictures of you out on the Hobie 

Make sure you post them in here mate, where they will be truly appreciated :wink:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Welcome 5th, you will find many here on AKFF have done the same as you, and come from a fishing forum where the info is to generalized unlike this forum


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya 5th, great to see ya on akff. Congrats on the new Hobie...it's obviously already producing the salmon goodies (salmon envy happening here mate :wink:  ). It'll be good to pick ya brains over on the Vic scene and give us some new spots to give a whirl (if ya don't mind)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWakt6A4AADVfgAASQKdiGJGwXYA//9/wMADzbaImkAZGgNAAAAANTE1T0woeSNAaaAAA0Gp6UyZT1HkNQAaAHqAPUEAHKxAL99kL3UI+9N6Ld5b4Ov0aNG6DU6Q5JV7f8i7ActJBIvkUFyR61BcgRE3WXWBY9rWI8pHc0dSZn97EtNAZgoORV2OMqaTZlReeny5U5B6vT63ZNhm+9rYkLJiqD7gd77rpEI6L1pp9Q9GkZASkGdSkOBhQwWcQJlKC4faKlWqFItvnjeQWYfNLCbWDUjZpV4MDAFeybk1TMWTlUJeAgdC1BBa6iI7ba6Ma5qAIwkRuYIURryp7jDiYiyrM23nSTQCUsNeVFEP4u5IpwoSFSW9AcA==


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum mate.
and nice catch you got there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys. It's really good to find a forum filled with a bunch of like minded fishoes. The Fishnet forum is populated with too many indignant disagreeable types so I'll be making this my new home, where elitism doesn't appear to exist.

The SP in question is a Finn-S large minnow style jobbie. I used to get them at COmplete Angler, but they don't seem to sell them anymore and I don't know where to get them anymore (and I've only got 3 of them left). I've been having huge success with these for the past few years - sambos can't leave them alone, nor can the flatties. They're a bit tougher than most SPs and typically hang in there for a while. The last fish did make a mess of it though (pictured below, with the rest of the pics I took that day).

RedPheonix, the name 5thofNovember is indeed a nod to V for Vendetta. I really thought that film contained the right message at the right time. I used to have a soapbox that I used to preach my thoughts on such matters, but now I just let my new nick say it for me.

PoddyMullet, more than happy to share some of my areas of success, but I'm really very coy about doing it publicly these days. There's too many guys that have the wrong ideals about fishing (not to mention commercial fishoes) that pay attention to other peoples success stories. By the looks of it, the place where I took those salmon would often produce similar results. Email me on mailto:[email protected] to find out where I got them, or if you like we can hook up sometime and I'll take you right to it.

Here's the rest of the piccies I captured on the weekend. The guy with the Gurnard is a newby to kayaking and fishing, but he was keen enough to buy his own Hobie Outfitter. Despite getting horribly sunburnt, he had a great time while it lasted for him. Sadly for him he missed out on Sunday's adventure, which is when I got all the salmon.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome 5/11. Sure is a good bag of sambos


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Great work 5/11. You're making a lot of Port Phillip guys very envious with that haul. Welcome Welcome Welcome.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day 5th. Welcome to a very useful and entertaining forum. Ah, Arripis trutta, one of the species we seldom see up here, but we do get plenty of **** sapiens who call Victoria home. In fact there are densely packed schools of them here at the moment


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey big fella welcome to the forum, I thought i'd see you here sooner or later 

Must catch up for a fish this summer :wink: and show Poddy how to catch a ***** LOL 

Unlike other forums there are a great bunch of blokes here that will always help you out with good info.

Milt,


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Welcome 5th. Interesting comments re: fishnet. A lot of forums get that way when they get big. Let's strive to ensure that ailment doesn't strike humble old AKFF.

JT


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

Milt, sounds good to me. I'm up for it almost any time - such is the luxury of working from home and being able to call my own working hours 

JT, yeah, Fishnet is a pretty big site and the unfortunate side effect of that is many clashing ideals. All too often it manifests in rather narky behavior and I've watched it reach dire proportions there in the last year or so. I doubt that's likely to happen here because it seems logical to me that most of the regulars here don't have clashing ideals at all. Besides, kayak fishoes just have a lot more fun than any other group (in my experience anyway) and as a result, are a much happier bunch to be around.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

Oops... double post (not sure how that happened)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome 5th, there are a bunch of us Melbournians that get together every few weeks or so for a fish - a few of us have taken to wearing nasty coloured thermals, but otherwise we're a friendly mob. I look forward to catching up on the water


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

Squidder, I've been reading up on some of the exploits of this group lately and I'm pretty keen to get in amongst it for sure. I don't have any nasty coloured thermals, but my wetty is pretty damned nasty


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hehehe, sounds like you'll fit in nicely


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Goodaye 5/11, hows it going mate? I would just like to welcome you to the forum and look forwards to reading your reports. I would imagine that the bulk of us are ex fishnetters as I am. This forum will never degenerate into a fishnet type forum because our only rule is if you don't have something positive to say don't bloody say it.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

Scott, sounds like a pretty good rule of thumb to me.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks 5th...I'll shoot ya an e-mail soon


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Welcome 5th, and great to see another Hobie Sport owner. Good to see you getting into them *****'s from your yak.

Are you looking at fitting a fishfinder or a lighting system in the future? I like to see how other Hobie owners fit out their yaks, and Sports in particular as they don't have the room that the bigger hobies have , and I find that you have to be careful so it doesn't get cluttered.

Chris


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome 5/11 :lol:

Only 3 lures left ay

By the look of it that should amount to :roll:

:shock: 63 more Salmon 

All the best pal

Occy your right those Hobies are takin over mate.

 fishing Russ


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey 5th
Welcome to the forum. Good to see someone's having success on the salmon. Love them turbo's.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

Fishtales, I've given a sounder a lot of consideration, but you're right - room is at a minimum so I'm not yet sure if I'll invest. I'm tossing up between that and a GPS. My budget is running dry after buying the Sport and a bunch of stuff to compliment it, so I have to choose wisely. I have a library of fishing books, many of them filled with GPS marks, and am thinking that just might be more managable and nearly as effective. But if a handheld sounder of some descript was to present itself, I'm not sure I could hold back, providing it worked OK. I've considered those wrist-watch jobs with the casting transducer (or whatchamacallem), thinking I could just tow it a meter or so behind the yak, but am yet to find a review or anyone who can comment on whether or not they are any good.

That said, I make a mean burley with an old style meat mincer. Every fish carcass or unwanted chunk of squid I get goes back to the sea, and it's really very effective at bringing fish to me. So for this upcoming snapper season at least, I may just rely on my very best guess work and burleying tactics. That or tag along on some outings with someone who does have a sounder 

I haven't customized a lighting system yet, but I do have a very powerfull waterproof headlamp, and also carry a red strobing light for night adventures or emergencies.

Russ, 63 salmon on 3 lures - there's something to aim for. Not liking my chances, but I've got a tonne of berkley 3" minnows that are almost as effective, despite not hanging in as long. I've also got several packs of a much smaller Finn-S minnow that beats the lot of them, but I usually need calmer waters to reap the rewards.

Philip, yep, the turbo fins are woth the upgrade when doing the kind of milage I tend to do. I found the standard ones pretty damned good as well (not much slower) but they do chew up more energy over the long haul.

Poddy - no wuckas mate. Email or PM - either will get to me


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome 5th, great looking haul of fish you have there. Nice yak too. :wink:


----------

